# Center Console doors?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to say the snaps are screwed through the fiberglass console.
Vise grips will unscrew them. Instead of door, think hatch.
Makes searching easier.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.fpmarine.com/ Look under Maverick/Hewes/Pathfinder and then Hatches & Access, there is a Maverick CC door.

Or

Look under "Plastics" and Access Doors & Hatches.

FPMarine has A LOT of cool stuff! I'm not affiliated with them, only a fan.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks


----------

